# Grace Haven...Comments Please



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

HI,

I would really like peoples view and comments regarding the cat pen done today.

I have 2 adults from the same home coming in on wednesday, so if you could give me your views on the cat pen i would really appreciate this. I do have to get some toys to hang and some cat/kitten stickers to put round, but in general would this be suitable for a cat to stay in. thankyou.xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It looks very comfy. I would only be concerned about things getting wet from rain coming in from the sides and front of the pen.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

I agree with Lynn. It's really nice, though and nothing like what I think of when I think "pen".


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou. Just going out to buy some perspex to ensure its waterproof, i dont want the cats getting cold and wet. x


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Looks lovely  I like the little gingerbread toy in Pic 1, looks familiar!  xx


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Very nice - roomy and cosy at the same time..

Will be great for them once the perspex is up


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

dagny0823 said:


> I agree with Lynn. It's really nice, though and nothing like what I think of when I think "pen".


It's fab...more of a holiday chalet!!


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

it looks great, get the perspex sorted and they'll stay nice and dry.... as long as some air can still circulate so the kittys don't get too hot (although we are in the uk..) and Alfie had a gingerbread man to... the OH told me it was a waste as he wouldn't play with it... haha prooved him wrong. Alfie takes it to bed


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Perspex will make a big difference,especially as the weather is only going to get colder ,The other concern I would have is that there is no escape proof area,if you open the pen door they could run out.(cant think what its proper term is)


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou, so i will get the "safety door part" done tomorrow, then the elctrician is coming round in the afternoon to get the house heated which i can control from a thermostat in my house.
Once ive got the first one right the other 5 will be easy.
I havent managed to take photos of the inside cottage childrens playhouse but will do tomorrow.
this already has heating, carpet upstairs and lino downstairs. getting a big scratchpost tomorrow and some nice comfy beds.
so today has turned out to be a good day and got more than i hoped finished.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Looks great and what youre doing is wonderful!!! You are giving a lifeline to those with no hope - and they will be in new forever homes in no time!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Looking good CC


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou, must say i did enjoy today starting to get things ready, not easy when the weather is against me but so far so good.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Does it have a door to the inside part? If not id have one of those so you can keep the heat in will save on electric too as you wont have to keep it full blast.

Its not cheap it costs me £40 a week to keep my cats warm


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i will get the door aswell, thankyou. i know electric will cost but its worth having the heating for them.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Something like this will be the cheapest form of perspex for the roofing and sides

1 CORROGATED PVC / CLEAR ROOFING SHEETS ..LIKE PERSPEX approx 8ft x 3ft | eBay


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thats good as i have a lorry load of it. xx


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Ohhhhh; can I live in it please!?!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

wait until ive taken photos of the wooden cottage, i may even let the cats have the house and move in myself.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> wait until ive taken photos of the wooden cottage, i may even let the cats have the house and move in myself.


Beast! I'm a little person- less than 5ft- I'd fit in no problem!


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

Can't suggest anything more than the others so just wanted to say it looks lovely  Well done you  xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2012)

Looks fantastic CC, really well done!
xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2012)

I think it looks great


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

Yep. Looks fabulous. If I went to a rescue and saw 'pens' that good, I'd be really impressed.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

im also having name boards made to go on the front of the pens, of course the names will be sticky but i think if i personalise with a name board this may help aswell, so people can see what cats/kittens they are looking at.
pity it got dark at 4pm, cant wait to start again tomorrow.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_brilliant work you are doing cc, looks fantastic._


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

looking fantastic cc


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

looks great, more luxurious than the cattery mine stay at a couple of times a year.


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Look amazing well done CC 
Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

My mum makes those cushions!! It looks great


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I'll admitto being quite jealous. It looks lovely and even better, soon it will have adorable tenants. I also want!!!!


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

More pics please


----------

